# Mike Wolfe shout out to the cabe and jeff



## Jarod24 (Dec 22, 2017)

Kinda cool American picker Mike Wolfe gave a shout out to  the cabe and the awesome @39zep Jeff Guyer on Instagram today.  Check out his recent 37 RMS find.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2017)

he didn't mention me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> he didn't mention me.



No one cares about Schwinns


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 22, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> he didn't mention me.



I guess he forgot you man haha


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> No one cares about Schwinns







 ......


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bfd ....show sucks ...I watched 1\2 a show since it inception  nothing’s changed. Still sucks.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> No one cares about Schwinns




@  &


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 22, 2017)

Great. Now a bunch of newbies will have "family heirlooms" 60-70's lightweights posted in the classifieds section.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2017)

Very cool!
It's always nice, when a fellow enthusiast of the 1937 Roadmaster Supreme helps a brother out.
Jeff has done more hands on research of these bikes, than just about anybody.
Great looking bike, Mike!
I can't wait to hear the story on that one.
Amazing find for sure!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2017)

I wish that show would become history.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2017)

I think you have to watch the show for what it is--entertainment.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2017)

I love Pickers!
They do the dirty work, then I pay them for the cool stuff they find.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey I enjoy the show, If I can watch tv and see a wingbar and or an RMS or any other cool old sh*t that's a win in my book. Sounds like some people are just jealous.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2017)

Would love to see more pictures of the bike and it's serial number. One to add to the registry.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 23, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Sounds like some people are just jealous.




yeah, thats it  
maybe its cuz everything you try to buy is "i saw it on pickers" and 15Xs what its worth now


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 23, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> yeah, thats it
> maybe its cuz everything you try to buy is "i saw it on pickers" and 15Xs what its worth now




I think he paid $1,000 for that wingbar and valued it at Maybe $1500 which if anything was a low value. And then I'm pretty sure he called Jerry Peters out for being over priced on his bikes. So I don't agree with you. There are several people on here that think everything they have is gold and there stuff sits in the for sale section for months on end. Those are the people you should complain about.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 23, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> I think he paid $1,000 for that wingbar and valued it at Maybe $1500 which if anything was a low value.




the problem is everyone thinks there Breeze is the same


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2017)

I personally could care less what some garage sale guy thinks his Schwinn Breeze is worth.
We're the ones that are setting the prices on collectable bikes.
The American Pickers have had no affect on the price range at all.
They typically get the stuff artificially cheap.
I'm sure it's all for theatre, but $1,000 dollars for a original uncirculated Double Duty Autocycle doesn't sound like driving the price up to me.
Several of the guys right here offered upwards of $8,000 for that bike the night that episode aired.
Talk about driving the price up.
The only thing the American Pickers have done, is increase people's awareness that this stuff has some value and should be spared.
I think that's a good thing, so I enjoy the show, and watch it whenever I can.
It scares my wife though, because she thinks our place is going to end up looking like some of the mega stashes they encounter.
I tell her not to worry, because that will never happen. Lol!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2017)

When the show dies and it will.... he and his buddies will be back sluming it at swaps... better save your coins up I don’t see a tv star in your future. As far a jelous is concerned.... no.  Just tired of the “pickers”syndrome every weekend.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Dec 23, 2017)

I like Mike Wolfe... He has done a lot to promote interest in the Antique Bicycle Collecting Hobby- both by bringing old bikes to the attention of younger viewers and by sharing the histories of some of the companies- from High Wheels and Safeties to Balloon Bikes and even to collectible racing bikes of his youth. This show has no doubt made young people become aware and interested in all sorts of Antiques, including Bicycles - which makes them start to look for these things. No doubt at least a few of You on this forum have benefited from this exposed interest which brings more old Bikes out of hiding and to the marketplace. I agree that the show is scripted and contrived for entertainment value. But Mike didn`t have to add Bicycles to the content-- he could just buy them all and take them home without showing us.
But, "FRANK", I don`t like at all...  Just my two cents...-------God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## kreika (Dec 23, 2017)

18 seasons worth


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 24, 2017)

Knowledge is power...


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 25, 2017)

After all those years on tv they won't be hurting when it ends. I like the show. Yes it is probably set up but i bet there has probably been a lot of bikes saved because someone saw an old bike on the show that Mike bought. If someone prices it to high it won't sell at that price and will eventually come down in price.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

I really love the show.  I have learned a lot from the pickers.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

Because of Mike, I have added riding a high wheel to my bucket list.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2017)

I happen to like the Pickers show. Over the years I have met Frank and Mike at Davenport Iowa and they always have time to talk to people and they know what they are talking about. They find alot of neat stuff on the show and I like the history they put with an item. Here is a picture of Frank wishing me good luck out on the race track.
Mike is also in the backround. I am on my 1913 Indian twin boardtrack racer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Because of Mike, I have added riding a high wheel to my bucket list.




This Swedish fellow makes a really nice reproduction of a Highwheel. They are very reasonably priced, as well. He won the US National Highwheel Race.

http://www.standardhighwheels.se/?page_id=163

I am moving to Sweden and buying one.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 27, 2017)

The problem I have with Mike Wolfes portrayal of the bike hobby is how he "past tense's" it.
Sick of hearing his forward blathering how ...."BACK in the 90's or 80's etc....these bikes were
highly collectible"!   Like it's over done.

He should pump the hobby up,!  Not hammer nails into an imaginary coffin.  I stopped watching this show
a long while back after hearing way too much BS regarding 'values' of bikes he or they had found...
so often diminished to 1/2 or even way less than cheap retail.

He should be encouraging people to get involved in the vintage bike hobby.  Rather than lamenting it's passing.

Douche!


----------



## ranman (Dec 28, 2017)

I enjoy the show. I realize it’s all staged but I find it entertaining and interesting. 
I’ve met Mike, Frank and Rob. I really enjoyed Mike and Rob and Rob is really outgoing and fun to hang out with. Rob has taken time out to answer questions and point me in the right direction on several issues I had.
I have friends who have been swapping, buying and selling with Mike for over 25 years and refer to him as a stand up guy. These friends are members on here.
I have also ran into folks that think the bikes they are trying to sell are rare and valuable because they are inexperienced and have watched the show. Can’t blame that on the show. Walk away. They will come around or not, who cares.
If you can’t same something good.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2017)

I still get excited when they feature an old ballooner. Wish there was a show just for the collector bicycles ...now that would be really cool....


----------



## hemifalcon (Dec 28, 2017)

I like seeing the crybabies about American Pickers and shows like Fast & Loud.. their motives to complain are numerous.. all a bunch of selfish crybabies.. I like both shows.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2017)

...it's NOT a show about U.S. citizens digging in their noses??? kwap....


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 2, 2018)

Mike Wolfe is a member here. When I first joined thecabe , he was still somewhat active, just popping in on rare occasion. I'm guessing he hasn't been back in some time. But watch out, he could be lurking   Edit: I don't see him in the registry anymore, but I'm sure he was here years ago


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

Mike shooting me for pre pickers pitch video:




 

Hmm why am I not a star!?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm not really a TV viewer, but I think it's nice he put in a good word for the CABE. I would take it as a simple compliment and not grouse or wring hands too much. It's good the CABE and its member base have been helpful.


----------



## sue12 (Jan 4, 2018)

I also enjoy the random picker show. I however do not watch much tv at all. Between my club, see avatar, picking my self, building and learning about the history of what I have and do not have um and fishing who has the time? I root for all and any of us that finds a deal on a dream bike they want or learns the knowledge they need to do something. I learned 90 per cent of what I know form other in person and still am. I don't mistake tv for education on much. One of my best friends of 30 years of trading is a Chicago Schwinn trained mechanic who stopped me when I was flying by his place on my pro caliber and asked me if I knew who fisher is? I took no offence and said yes and we have traded soooo many bikes and parts we both lost track of who is ahead and we both don't care. Remember always when it is not fun any more don't do it. i apologize for the run on bla bla lol.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 4, 2018)

AHHH what was the topic


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 5, 2018)

Same as Frankster said, we see Mike and Frank, and usually his brother Robby at the Black Hawk Chief MC meet on Labor Day every year. They always ask Nick if he wants to sell whatever he's riding, and this year we actually had something we were willing to sell, but I guess they didn't want it that bad 

The first time Nick met them, years ago, Mike was really nice, chatted with him for about 10 minutes, and was flattered when Nick told him he'd inspired his own bike collecting (true). But in the years since, a victim of their own success maybe -more people are collecting now too- Nick is now treated more like competition ... and they aren't quite as nice to him as they were the first year lol....

....but Robby is always nice.  And the show is entertaining.

Darcie


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> Same as Frankster said, we see Mike and Frank, and usually his brother Robby at the Black Hawk Chief MC meet on Labor Day every year. They always ask Nick if he wants to sell whatever he's riding, and this year we actually had something we were willing to sell, but I guess they didn't want it that bad
> 
> The first time Nick met them, years ago, Mike was really nice, chatted with him for about 10 minutes, and was flattered when Nick told him he'd inspired his own bike collecting (true). But in the years since, a victim of their own success maybe -more people are collecting now too- Nick is now treated more like competition ... and they aren't quite as nice to him as they were the first year lol....
> 
> ...



Rob is my favorite.  He responds to any questions I have in a very timely manner and spent a good half a day with him about a year or so ago.  He's just like the rest of us.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 5, 2018)

Jarod24 said:


> Kinda cool American picker Mike Wolfe gave a shout out to  the cabe and the awesome @39zep Jeff Guyer on Instagram today.  Check out his recent 37 RMS find.
> 
> View attachment 727949



I used to enjoy this show! I’d definitely pick this show -over ANY reality show that usually airs on cable. Unfortunately, I don’t have cable anymore... back to my classics on DVDs


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 6, 2018)

Great guys ,Always watch when I can , maybe someday they will need some Hoppy or Ross help lol .


----------

